# Arenas says he'll work out with renowned trainer this summer



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> ATLANTA — Guard Gilbert Arenas said he plans to spend much of this upcoming summer in Chicago working out with renowned trainer Tim Grover in an attempt to strengthen his troublesome left leg.
> 
> Those plans must be a huge relief to Orlando Magic officials.
> 
> ...


http://www.orlandosentinel.com/sports/orlando-magic/os-orlando-magic-news-0401-20110331,0,3305357.story


----------

